# B5, big turbo, flames, and ass? Sounds awesome...



## Snak92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Now that I got your attention I was wondering if any of you could spread some Audi love! If you are registered on the Dubkorps forum, I just made the top 12 finalists to win air ride and hoping you guys could do me a HUGE favor and vote for my photo!

Here is the link to the thread:
http://forums.dubkorps.com/showthread.php?p=156132#post156132










Thanks!


----------



## trozei (Sep 16, 2012)

That picture is out of focus.


----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)

moar....................


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

trozei said:


> That picture is out of focus.




Lulzeroni.... -.- I see what you did there.... Truth.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Apr 1, 2013)

Is that a weird reflection or a sloppy job pulling the rear fender?


----------

